# Table saw fence



## mvpacioc (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm fed up with my stock table saw fence (ryobi contractor model), so I've decided to make my own. I'm using 4 pieces of 3" wide 3/4" thick particle board and 1 piece of 3/16" wide laminate panel on the inside (blade side) and top for smooth surfaces, that i had laying around. The table top is only 21 1/2" deep, but I made the fence 30" deep to provide some extra stability for longer thin pieces that tend to kick when the cut is almost done. The front will have a "catch" that sits flush with the front edge of the table top. To really lock the fence into place I'm extending a perpendicular support, made from 1 piece of the 3/4" particle board and topped with a piece of 3/16" laminate panel, with a sliding "catch" to sit flush with the side edge of the table top. To make it adjustable, I'm using an inverted L shaped bracket underneath that connects to the horizontal support via a bolt a wing nut that will extend through a routed slot in the support.

I don't have any pictures yet, but I wanted to get some thoughts from you guys to see if you had any ideas on how to make it better or more functional, before I got too deep into the process.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

A Biesemeyer fence is a really good fence. Also one of the easiest to build yourself. I've made a couple of them. If I wasnt buying one, that's what I would make. I'm sure you could copy it in wood too if you couldn't weld one together.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

How ever you make it. Make sure it can be tuned up or adjusted after extended use.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------

